# Training for a new career



## Andysp

I've been working away for about 30 years,not in one go i may add.

getting a bit fed up and i'm looking to come home for the last 15 years or so of my working life,if i last that long!!

I've been looking at various trades and the one that stands out is the 

C&G 2365 Electrician course part 2 and 3 ,i can do this by distance learning so i can still pay the bills while i retrain.

I realise i'll have to complete a portfolio and AM2 exam before being fully qualified but my question is this.

has anyone done a course of this type and is it do able for a normal human with no formal knowledge of electrical work.

Let me know your thoughts please:thumb:


----------



## RS3

A C&G or any other formal academic qualification wont make you an electrician. You need some form of apprenticeship with an NVQ qualification.
Do you know anyone in the trade?. Ideally, you should try and gain hands on experience as a "leccys mate".
It may be prudent to go to a local trades college and speak to them. You will probably find them helpful and passionate about training even for mature students.
In terms of the C&G, I wouldn't worry. They are particularly easy however, you may need some support at times.

Good Luck either way.


----------



## Andysp

Cheers for the reply,

The course i was going to do starts with the C&G then goes onto all other parts of the course Part P,18th edition regs etc before building a portfolio and finally the AM2 test.

The C&G ould allow me to sign up as a sparkies gofer when i've done it and that's what i'd try and do.

i'll call the training centre and ask them a few questions when i'm home next

I didn't think the c & G would be too hard but it's good to hear somebody tell me so!!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Gas head

I like the thought of electrician as there are so many facets to the trade, not entirely sure if its one for getting older with as its manual work (assuming here).
I too have worked away most of 35 years so I can see the attraction.


----------



## RS3

I think if I was retraining late in the day it would be plumbing. Seems to be a good earner and always a shortage of plumbers especially gas trained.


----------



## Andysp

I know what you mean it's mainly a fall back option in case my job goes belly up or i decide enoughs enough.

I'm going to ring a few training providers and see what i can do between contracts at home.

Cheers


----------



## Gas head

Andy

Not sure what your hand to eye coordination is like, but in my area pdr techs are in such short supply, I couldn't get a guy out to a Porsche I had and had to pay a little (not so little) extra for the journey for a simple job that the paper boy kindly left me, all I can say is that it was a good earner for him for 3 hours work inc travel.


----------



## jdquinn

As others have said it takes 4 years to become a qualified spark. It’s not reasonable to become proficient in a few months or so. It’s one thing knowing the theory it’s another putting it to practice. It is a really nice trade. I started as a spark and worked my way into electrical controls design. Very rewarding career tbh. So many different avenues. Pay is crap until you really know what you’re doing then you can almost name you’re price. Again as with all trades there really is no substitute for time spent on the tools.

One thing that’s in demand in my area is boiler servicing. The guy I used to get to do mine is fully booked all year he has stopped taking on customers and that’s all he does. An hour or so work and £50 at every stop. I don’t think you need to be a plumber but it helps. To get setup wouldn’t be too extreme either.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp

I must admit this has thrown up a few more ideas for me to look at,being into detailing and all things cars the idea of PDR has surfaced there's a guy in Richmond doing courses in PDR,spraying that quite interests me and the gas boiler servicing gig also appeals,i must admit whenever they do mine it seems like money for old rope.....so to speak!!

If i was going to go the electrician route i'd be doing jobs at cost until i got enough experience/confidence to start charging properly,mates rates at least.

thanks everyone for the advice,it really is appreciated.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Walesy.

jdquinn said:


> . I started as a spark and worked my way into electrical controls design. Very rewarding career tbh. So many different avenues. Pay is crap until you really know what you're doing then you can almost name you're price. Again as with all trades there really is no substitute for time spent on the tools.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a HVAC & process controls engineer to trade and been in the industry for 22 years now, and as you say, it is a rewarding career. If you know what you are doing you will make money. We have apprenticeships now for controls engineers in house as there is a lack skill in the industry and the guys we have are looking to hang up their tools. I went into management 10 years ago, but still keep my hand in.

In terms of getting guys, we need to bite the bullet and take on guys from various industries in different sectors. Mainly guys who have electrical background etc. and train them ourselves. So they will likely start on a local sparks rate with a company car, pension etc. + OT and bonus. If we see someone and recognise potential, we put them through a basic electrical course followed by a 3 phase & switch gear course to get used to relays, 400v and using the instruments.

The industry is changing, we dont need as much switch gear (contactors, overloads, star/delta etc.) as we used to due to digital pumps, BACNET, MBUS, MODBUS integrations. So the need for a solid electrical background is becoming a lessor requirement but essential training to keep you and others safe is a must!!

I dont know of the OP's trade or experience, but if I was advising you and you were keen, look at undertaking a few basic electrical courses and speak to some local HVAC/BEMS controls companies to see what requirements they would need in order to offer you employment if they were in a position to offer that is.

The good thing is, they would need to invest in you in terms of what system they are affiliated with, such as Siemens, TREND, PRIVA, Cylon, Honeywell etc. so there would be, or should, further training in house.

As Jdquin says, its a rewarding career and you can earn a good living from it once you're experienced and if you're in the service side of things, its not a physical job day in and day out. You could change career rather easily I would say.


----------



## jdquinn

Walesy. said:


> I'm a HVAC & process controls engineer to trade and been in the industry for 22 years now, and as you say, it is a rewarding career. If you know what you are doing you will make money. We have apprenticeships now for controls engineers in house as there is a lack skill in the industry and the guys we have are looking to hang up their tools. I went into management 10 years ago, but still keep my hand in.
> 
> In terms of getting guys, we need to bite the bullet and take on guys from various industries in different sectors. Mainly guys who have electrical background etc. and train them ourselves. So they will likely start on a local sparks rate with a company car, pension etc. + OT and bonus. If we see someone and recognise potential, we put them through a basic electrical course followed by a 3 phase & switch gear course to get used to relays, 400v and using the instruments.
> 
> The industry is changing, we dont need as much switch gear (contactors, overloads, star/delta etc.) as we used to due to digital pumps, BACNET, MBUS, MODBUS integrations. So the need for a solid electrical background is becoming a lessor requirement but essential training to keep you and others safe is a must!!
> 
> I dont know of the OP's trade or experience, but if I was advising you and you were keen, look at undertaking a few basic electrical courses and speak to some local HVAC/BEMS controls companies to see what requirements they would need in order to offer you employment if they were in a position to offer that is.
> 
> The good thing is, they would need to invest in you in terms of what system they are affiliated with, such as Siemens, TREND, PRIVA, Cylon, Honeywell etc. so there would be, or should, further training in house.
> 
> As Jdquin says, its a rewarding career and you can earn a good living from it once you're experienced and if you're in the service side of things, its not a physical job day in and day out. You could change career rather easily I would say.


I didn't say it in my original post but I'm in management too. The company I work for is struggling to find suitable skilled design engineers and service engineers. There really is a lack of knowledgeable people in the area. We have just branched into the refrigeration sector as well.

On top of a thorough understanding of electrical systems and regulations, a sound basic knowledge of mechanical machines, hydraulics and pneumatics is essential to creating a suitable electric control system as that is what brings everything together. A good logical brain is also essential. As Walesy suggests the industry is changing with the use of advanced automation systems so not only do you need skills in the areas above but you also need to know your way around computer based systems and be open to change and learning new systems. It can be mentally taxing at times but that's where the job satisfaction comes from. It is certainly not repetitive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

jdquinn said:


> i didn't say it in my original post but i'm in management too. The company i work for is struggling to find suitable skilled design engineers and service engineers. There really is a lack of knowledgeable people in the area. We have just branched into the refrigeration sector as well.
> 
> On top of a thorough understanding of electrical systems and regulations, a sound basic knowledge of mechanical machines, hydraulics and pneumatics is essential to creating a suitable electric control system as that is what brings everything together. A good logical brain is also essential. As walesy suggests the industry is changing with the use of advanced automation systems so not only do you need skills in the areas above but you also need to know your way around computer based systems and be open to change and learning new systems. It can be mentally taxing at times but that's where the job satisfaction comes from. It is certainly not repetitive.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


110%.


----------



## ollienoclue

Going a slightly different direction as hoping to retrain as a doctor, but looking at several back up plans obviously. Very interested in electrical/mechanical engineers career, are there established companies in the South West who do this kind of thing?

Chances of relocating are practically zilch so need to have an open mind.


----------



## Walesy.

ollienoclue said:


> Going a slightly different direction as hoping to retrain as a doctor, but looking at several back up plans obviously. Very interested in electrical/mechanical engineers career, are there established companies in the South West who do this kind of thing?
> 
> Chances of relocating are practically zilch so need to have an open mind.


I was going to go into Gynaecology, but my fingers are too big.


----------



## beatty599

ollienoclue said:


> Going a slightly different direction as hoping to retrain as a doctor, but looking at several back up plans obviously. Very interested in electrical/mechanical engineers career, are there established companies in the South West who do this kind of thing?
> 
> Chances of relocating are practically zilch so need to have an open mind.


Speak to a local Technical College, they have night time classes for all sorts of engineering jobs and they lead to employment/apprenticeships if you wish to take it on as a career on further your education in the field.


----------



## Pauly.22

I’m an electrician, personally I wouldn’t really recommend it, but others will

They change the regs every few years, add this or change that, and the money in general in no better than other trades that have fewer courses to pass to qualify. 

I personally would do tiling or plastering, I’m seriously considering training as a plasterer but the biggest thing with any trade is on the job training. You can’t really do a course then start re wiring houses the next day.

I do electrical testing these days, instead of installation work, it’s a bit boring but the moneys better and you get bonuses to bump up your money.

Edit,

Also the AM2 isn’t too bad but you will need to know some fault finding and testing, but the portfolio when I did it required you to write up two different jobs, that contained seven different wiring types and around 5 different containment types which without an apprenticeship you might not get unless the college will simulate the required parts for you to try.


----------



## MrMatt

ollienoclue said:


> Going a slightly different direction as hoping to retrain as a doctor, but looking at several back up plans obviously. Very interested in electrical/mechanical engineers career, are there established companies in the South West who do this kind of thing?
> 
> Chances of relocating are practically zilch so need to have an open mind.


Hey Ollie, what branch of doctoring are you hoping to specialise in? I considered a change from Engineering to Medicine about 10 years ago and have regretted not doing it for every day since. Grass is always greener and all that though.


----------



## ollienoclue

MrMatt said:


> Hey Ollie, what branch of doctoring are you hoping to specialise in? I considered a change from Engineering to Medicine about 10 years ago and have regretted not doing it for every day since. Grass is always greener and all that though.


Healthcare is a massive profession, I have not 'seen' all of it yet by any means so I'm a bit hesitant to say I will do X or Y. Given my age and background I can see myself as a rural GP- fewer and fewer folks want to do it though for what reason I can't explain.

Just been rejected by all 4 Unis for entry 2020 so having to reapply next year.


----------

